# Logo



## JonnyKnocks (8/5/18)

Hi Guys....okay so this has nothing to do with Vaping...but I really like your Sir Vape logo....Wanted to know if I can get a tat with that design.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (8/5/18)

Lokidwarf said:


> Hi Guys....okay so this has nothing to do with Vaping...but I really like your Sir Vape logo....Wanted to know if I can get a tat with that design.



Go for it bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonnyKnocks (8/5/18)

Sir Vape said:


> Go for it bud


YASSSSSSS.....will send some pics when it's done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (8/5/18)

Lokidwarf said:


> YASSSSSSS.....will send some pics when it's done


What you should have asked is...

"Hi guys, would you be interested in some marketing? For the price of a 10% discount I'll tattoo your logo onto my body!"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## JonnyKnocks (8/5/18)

Stosta said:


> What you should have asked is...
> 
> "Hi guys, would you be interested in some marketing? For the price of a 10% discount I'll tattoo your logo onto my body!"



Bwahahaha...you know...did think of that but hey...sometimes free marketing also goes a long way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Halfdaft (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> What you should have asked is...
> 
> "Hi guys, would you be interested in some marketing? For the price of a 10% discount I'll tattoo your logo onto my body!"


Get in on your wrist, so that every time you do a hand check: BOOM! ADVERTISING!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/5/18)

Stosta said:


> What you should have asked is...
> 
> "Hi guys, would you be interested in some marketing? For the price of a 10% discount I'll tattoo your logo onto my body!"



I'll take on this challenge...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (11/5/18)

i will do it to if i get a big discount?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/5/18)

Stosta said:


> What you should have asked is...
> 
> "Hi guys, would you be interested in some marketing? For the price of a 10% discount I'll tattoo your logo onto my body!"


Do you want to lead by example?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

